
Postcards from the east: on the art of everyday communist life - lermontov
http://calvertjournal.com/features/show/4458/owen-hatherley-postcards-landscapes-of-communism
======
keithpeter
Those Albanian flats by the sea look amazing with the rake and the little
balconies for each.

I know the reality would have been somewhat grim and that ordinary people
would not have been able to have one.

~~~
Osmium
> Albanian

I think you mean Albena not Albania, unless there was a typo in the article.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albena](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albena)

~~~
JBiserkov
Correct, you are. The image caption says: Albena, People’s Republic of
Bulgaria

~~~
keithpeter
Oops, I apologise to any Bulgarians! Those buildings look really amazing
though. Wonder if they are still there...

------
CmonDev
It was not a communism, it was a flavour of socialism. Just like China, Sweden
and USA.

~~~
oblio
They called it communism, everyone else called it communism. That it didn't
really fit the textbook definition matters little.

And in my opinion this is how communism looks in the real world: crooks take
over and you get a totalitarian regime. Anything else is an utopia.

~~~
nugga
By the same logic hacker is someone who breaks into systems and causes
mischief. That ship has sailed as well and clinging to the original definition
is a lost cause.

~~~
oblio
Well, different circles, different definitions. On HackerNews I expect
everyone to translate hacker = programmer. On CNN I expect hacker = Kevin
Mitnick.

------
contingencies
Content sounds interesting, unfortunately it doesn't load without Google
Analytics, Twitter and Facebook.

~~~
feefie
If you have a moment, what tool do you use to detect/block those?

~~~
contingencies
Adblock edge on this browser.

